# 1/4" jack wiring question



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey guys,
I have a pretty novice question about wiring a specific 1/4" speaker jack. 
It's a rean/neutrik NYS 2203 (see below)
I'm repairing a guitar cab and am going to install this on the back for wiring the speakers.
Which is the negative and which is the positive? 
I'm familiar with the switch craft jacks but Ive never seen one of these before and I want to make sure I wire it up right. I've also searched the forms and online for a diagram and can't find anything on these particular jacks.



















Thanks!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure tip=+, shield =-.
Put a 1/4 mono cable in, use a multimeter on 20K ohms, touch the Tim of the 1/4 cable end & the solder ends of the jack.
Anyone else chime in?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> I'm pretty sure tip=+, shield =-.


you are correct.

I was going to suggest the same test.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, polarity will only become an issue if you are involving a cab with more than one speaker. 

You can also check the continuity of the terminals on the jack to determine which is going to the sleeve. Do you know how to test continuity?


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong area...



greco said:


> IIRC, polarity will only become an issue if you are involving a cab with more than one speaker.
> 
> You can also check the continuity of the terminals on the jack to determine which is going to the sleeve. Do you know how to test continuity?


Cabinet is a 4x12
And I'm not sure how to do that, I'll try and search around online 
Thanks for the responses so far guys.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Always test with a meter. Particularly when in doubt, but also when you're certain of your shot. 

Sleeve is negative, tip is positive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

carrionrogue said:


> Cabinet is a 4x12


OK...This becomes a bit more complicated.

You need to try and match the impedance of the 4 interconnected speakers to the amp.

What is the impedance of EACH of the speakers and what is the output impedance of the amp?

Apologies if you know all of this stuff.


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

greco said:


> OK...This becomes a bit more complicated.
> 
> You need to try and match the impedance of the 4 interconnected speakers to the amp.
> 
> ...


No problem, speakers are all 8 ohms and I'm wiring the cab in series/parallel so it will be 8ohms. I wired my previous cab the same way. That's the easy part lol, I'm just not familiar with this jack and what tab is + and -


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

carrionrogue said:


> what tab is + and -


The easiest way was already posted.



bzrkrage said:


> Put a 1/4 mono cable in, use a multimeter on 20K ohms, touch the Tim of the 1/4 cable end & the solder ends of the jack.


the 'tip' (Live) is pos (+), the 'sleeve' (Earth) is neg (-)










plug the cable into the jack,
with your multi-meter, touch one lead to the 'tip'
touch the other lead to each of the tabs on the jack
whichever tab shows you a reading (needle moves) is + (pos)


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I got it all figured out now. I have a hard time with the terminology when it comes to this stuff. If anyone is interested in seeing the final product, I'll probably have pics next week posted In the "garnet content" thread under amps.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

carrionrogue said:


> Thanks everyone, I got it all figured out now. I have a hard time with the terminology when it comes to this stuff. If anyone is interested in seeing the final product, I'll probably have pics next week posted In the "garnet content" thread under amps.


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

sure




























I'm putting the speakers in later this week. This is what I have done so far.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Could be helpful...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

carrionrogue said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a pretty novice question about wiring a specific 1/4" speaker jack.
> It's a rean/neutrik NYS 2203 (see below)
> I'm repairing a guitar cab and am going to install this on the back for wiring the speakers.
> ...


The point of confusion here is that this is a stereo jack, not a mono one. In this case, usually the shorter lug is for the tip (+).



carrionrogue said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks, its my first time I've ever done grill cloth on a cab and it went pretty good. 
I should probably pick up some handles and casters from you. This cab is gonna be heavy once the speakers are in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the work you have done so far... Very impressive!

jbealsmusic's comment about the jack being stereo certainly clarifies the reason for the confusion.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

carrionrogue said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a pretty novice question about wiring a specific 1/4" speaker jack.
> It's a rean/neutrik NYS 2203 (see below)
> I'm repairing a guitar cab and am going to install this on the back for wiring the speakers.
> ...


The longest tab (connected to the shell) is the sleeve (ground). If you measured with a meter and a cable plugged into it, both the ring and sleeve connection would measure zero ohms to the cable negative. It is important to use the sleeve tab, not just the ring. The shortest tab is the tip, the middle length tab is the ring.
Ideally, for carrying power like speaker cables, you would connect both ring and sleeve to the negative wire.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

carrionrogue said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is a monster! On the other hand, you could get $1600/mo out here for it, if you could furnish it.


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

well the cab is done. It no longer smells like cigarettes and now it weighs a ton. I took pics but our practice space has poor and limited lighting.








I didnt use speaker gaskets, this is my first time not using them. necessary or not?










ohms look good, four 8ohm speakers wired in series/parallel to achieve 8ohms total.
speakers are 200 watts a piece for a total of 800 watts









I like to break in speakers before throwing a lot of volume and effects at them. I can say so far that this cab really lets your amps tone come through due to the tone of the speakers being quite neutral. The eminence EM12's are designed off of the old EVM 12 PA loudspeaker, only they are voiced for guitar. Loud and clean, no speaker breakup. Thanks again for the help with wiring up the jack. I now know how to use a multimeter, it felt reassuring checking the ohms on all my cabs. I'm definitely going to start putting labels on the back of my cabs with the power handling and ohm values.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks bad ass. Bet it sounds killer!


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Looks bad ass. Bet it sounds killer!


thanks, Ill get to play it loud tomorrow at practice. Going to try my hiwatt through it.


----------

